# Those who've used IGF DES



## JCBourne (Feb 9, 2012)

What results did you see? I'm only wondering those who used off cycle, not in PCT or on cycle. I hear both pre and post workout, not sure which is better however a member here said PWO would be great.

I ran LR3, I didn't see anything from it, maybe it was bunk? The company is no longer a sponsor here. 

I'm planning 80mcg on workout days, not sure if I should do the same on non workout days or not.

Would it be stupid to do subq some of the days? I'm not sure I want to pin my bis/tris, but i dont mind delts, chest.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 9, 2012)

I use it for joint injury. Dont expect anything "drastic", yet it is still a very useful tool.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

I used it pre workout once and the pumps were pretty intense... sometimes even inhibited my workouts, so I started administration of it PWO. This is when your mgf levels are highest and could be displaced if you administer IGF pwo... so I guess it's one of those things you should really try each way and see how you react.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 9, 2012)

yes really muscle popping pumps. I cant say for muscle growth for either igf's though. like your bigger when your on it. then when your off your not as pumped up as when your on it. With juice you at least retain some of the gains. igf feels like you dont really. maybe it helps retain gains during pct but i think that is all its good for.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 10, 2012)

I liked it for the pumps and if you are taking mgf its great also so the DES and mgf wont cancel each other out.But i like lr3 allot better since its such of a longer release you will have more of the satelite cell proliferation effect And also FFA burnoff so you dont have any weight gain.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 10, 2012)

Your best bet if you want to see any specific growth out of it is to use it Pre Workout or during. Activation of satelite cells happens more when the muscle is under the stress. You want IGF present at that time so it can activate the cells. The carbs before hand and preferably some aminos will give it everything it needs to make the magic happen. 

DES does not cancel out the mgf if taken pre, but it will actually cancel out the MGF if taken after the workout. When any kind of IGF is there it has a much higher affinity to the receptors than MGF does. Now that wont take away from the extra recovery you get and growth. Just you wont be stocking up on new satellite cells more concentrating on activating them or just helping them recover. 

Either way the actuall real gain will not come for a couple months when your newly activated cells beging to grow and mature. That or if you are on cycle it can happen right then and there since they grow so much faster during the cycle. 

Granted you


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 10, 2012)

That's why DES is so good to take in pre workout is the half life it has.take LR3 10 minutes after themgf.org wont blunt the mgf release.Then on non workout days take peg-mgf and don't take LR3.Then with AAS you will have great growth with  protein synthesis.When the cells start to grow.Taking slin works well with LR3 BUT you need to know how to take it and when.slin is the most anabolic.


----------

